# Jet 1336 PBD Lathe Value?



## daveryaz (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi, I am hoping some of your forum members could help me.  My parents, who the last one past away last year, has a Jet 1336 PBD Lathe, Stock # 321333, Mfg: 1988.   I would like to come up with a fair market value for the lathe since a local person has expressed interest in it.  Dad got the lathe right before he retired from farming; they had a small mom & pop farming operation, with the idea he would play with it in his retirement.  Well, he had way to many interests and ended up only using it maybe a dozen times learning to operate it by cutting plastic.  So the lathe is like new.  Would anybody know what a fair market value is?  Any idea what was paid for it new around 1988?  Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 20, 2017)

Does it look like this?




If so, they list from $500-$2500.  Sound's like your dad purchased it new.....and it's in like new condition?  Depending on the tooling included and if it has a stand.   I think it would bring $1500 to $2000.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 21, 2017)

i'd say not a penny less than 2K


----------



## derf (Nov 21, 2017)

I bought a new 1340 BD in 2000 and it was 3k to my door.


----------



## daveryaz (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi.  Yes my dad purchased it new.  I think it looks like your picture, but with small cabinets in the stand.  Since I wouldn't know the difference between lathes, I've attached photos.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Twowayshot (Nov 22, 2017)

daveryaz said:


> Hi, I am hoping some of your forum members could help me.  My parents, who the last one past away last year, has a Jet 1336 PBD Lathe, Stock # 321333, Mfg: 1988.   I would like to come up with a fair market value for the lathe since a local person has expressed interest in it.  Dad got the lathe right before he retired from farming; they had a small mom & pop farming operation, with the idea he would play with it in his retirement.  Well, he had way to many interests and ended up only using it maybe a dozen times learning to operate it by cutting plastic.  So the lathe is like new.  Would anybody know what a fair market value is?  Any idea what was paid for it new around 1988?  Thanks for everyone's help



It definitely looks to be in nice shape. I have the same lathe. I would love to have another. Where are you located? 

Thanks,
John


----------



## daveryaz (Nov 29, 2017)

Twowayshot said:


> It definitely looks to be in nice shape. I have the same lathe. I would love to have another. Where are you located?
> 
> Thanks,
> John[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JAS (Dec 2, 2017)

It looks new start at $3000.00 . I bought one 2 years ago a 13x40  just like that hardly used for $2500.Prices have gone up.


----------



## Weldit (Jan 5, 2018)

Any issues running left hand threads with machine?


Jim


----------



## Weldit (Jan 5, 2018)

Does this lathe have any change gears?


Jim


----------

